# Soapiness



## Ilovesoap (Mar 29, 2011)

From left to right: Refresh Mint, Fresh Air, Wallflower, Olive Oil & Goat's Milk


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 29, 2011)

lovely soaps and great photos too!


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 29, 2011)

They look so nice!  Great presentation!


----------



## ToniD (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice, smooth  finish!   Look great.   I can guess pine and lavender scent for two of them?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 30, 2011)

Your soaps look super nice...


----------



## Sibi (Mar 30, 2011)

Smooth, Creamy and Luscious!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 30, 2011)

they look so creamy and just perfect


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Mar 30, 2011)

They look so creamy and mild, and the presentation was lovely. Dontcha just love photoshop for making things look just right?


----------



## Relle (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely and fresh looking.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful soap!  They all look extra creamy!


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!  They are so pretty!


----------



## judymoody (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, simple and elegant.


----------



## Ilovesoap (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the kind words. 

I didn't know  this, but if you upload photos in Photobucket(so that you can load them onto here) Photobucket has templates to make collages - who knew?


"Dontcha just love photoshop for making things look just right?"

Yes, photoshop is nice for cropping,making collages,and many other special touches - but it all starts with a decent photo and product. I made the collage in photobucket actually.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 1, 2011)

Very neat. Lovely photos.  :wink:


----------



## calico21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Okay absolutely perfect, please share how you mold and/or cut such perfect bars!


----------



## ewenique (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely soaps and presentation!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful creamy soap thanks for sharing


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice! I'll have to check that out, as photobucket is my preferred image host. Bet it's much simpler there than photoshop ^^


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice looking soaps


----------



## HeartToHeart (Apr 14, 2011)

Please share how you mold and cut! Beautiful bars!


----------

